# Is my vizzle underweight - pics.



## serena (Apr 22, 2012)

bearing in mind she wont stay still for a minute to get a good shot. This is Ruby - age 16 weeks.
Diet consists of dried food, but she wont eat more than one to one and a half bowls a day, and only if I add cooked potatoe, veg, raw egg, olive oil, scraps etc.
I think she looks a little thin.
We leave a bowl of food for her to eat when she decides she is hungry but she isnt intereseted. She doesnt get fed titbits or treats, and any treats are minimal and meat based.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

She looks normal to me. I got a skinny one also.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From the pictures she looks fine to me.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

She looks fine to me, too


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

From the pictures she looks fine. The important thing is she look very healthy - her coat has a nice shine to it so don't think there can be much wrong, and she is obviously getting enough from her food as she has lots of energy. Puppies can often look a bit lean as they are also growing so fast, so I wouldn't worry ;D

You don't say how much she weighs? My puppy weighed 30lbs at 16 weeks, but he might be heavier as he is male.

I disagree with leaving food down for a puppy as this makes them picky. If they don't want it within 20minutes of you putting the food down, take it away until the next meal. They soon realise that they have to eat up when it is offered or the food is gone. They eat up quickly while they are in a litter because of the competition to survive - you now need to provide the competition by taking the food away if it isn't eaten within a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm no expert, but she looks fine to me too!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

She looks healthy to me!


----------



## Sguinto (Apr 11, 2012)

She looks good to me, and my pup is 16 weeks as well and VERY skinny and tiny, Lea is just small in general. How much does your pup weight, mine is 7.8#s and ribs and all show although she eats like a monster,


----------



## serena (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I dont know what she weighs, but her coat is lovely, barely any shedding even for a viszla, and boundless energy. All up to date with worming, and have bought some spirulina and wheatgrass powder which i am mixing into her food, and she quite likes it.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

she looks fine to me...my Darcy is now 14 months old she is about 21 inches at shoulder and weighs in at 17 kilo's. she gets dry food only 8oz of Burns..and hardly any treats..sometimes she is to busy flying around like mad that she forgets to eat..she just burns off so much energy..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My Ruby went through stages of looking ribby as she was growing, (she's 11 months now) I think sometimes the mass struggles to keep up with the height spurts. Your Ruby looks absolutely fine to me ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this was Rubes at 6 months old during her last skinny stage


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Laszlo hated to eat too until i swapped him to RAW. Now he can't get enough. I limit it to 1.2-1.4lbs a day plus his chicken/hot dog treats. No dry anything for him.
He was much skinner than that!!! His ribs were always showing, almost still do no matter how much he eats and he def isn't a high energy V. If anything i'm told he is the lowest energy V around. *(knocks on wood)*

You can't see any spine so you are way more than "just right".

I swear Laszlo (5-1/2) months has his ribs one day not the next one day you can see his back then the next not.. he must grow at night on odd weeknights????


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

She looks great to me. My Sadie was painfully skinny at that age - even more than your V - we were freaking out at the time. She's still thin at one year old but healthy. 

Wow hotmischief. 30 pounds! Sadie only weighed about 17 or 18 pounds at 4 months. He's gonna be a beast!

Serena, you mentioned that Ruby is not shedding much - she probably won't as a puppy. Sadie didn't start shedding until she was about 10 months old. It's still not bad - compared to other dog breeds - but she definitely does shed tiny copper colored hairs. Enjoy the non-shedding while you can!


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks great to me too!










Not a great pic but he is coming up 12 now and just lounges on the beach these days!!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

THOSE TALONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OUCH!!!!


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't worry....he's since had a pedicure!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Tiggers mum, he doesn't have much white for coming up on 12. Flynn is almost 7 and just starting to get a little white. I think he looks "distinguished". I guess they all go white at different times, like people. We met a 5 year old girl who was completely white in the face.


----------

